

Wanted: Multi-author analytics for Wordpress - thomas
http://www.arghyle.com/2008/12/07/wanted-multi-author-analytics-for-wordpress/

======
thesethings
Agreesies.

I've been fighting with the leading analytics packages and hosted tools for a
bit, and while I do think stats packages have come a long way, they feel like
fancied-up versions of questions we were asking/answering _way_ before content
management systems, blogs, multiple authors, social software, categories, etc.

We've moved beyond "hits," but we're still stuck in pageviews, visitors,
return visitors, etc.

All of these things are _great_ to know, but are very ad-buyer centric... Even
if you don't care about ads/ad buyers, stats are very geared not to the
publisher, but the person comparing your site's traffic, to some other site's
traffic. There is a place for this, but I think we need a wave of programs
that are just for the publisher... and I hate to suggest a fragmentation, but
they probably need to be more aware of different content management systems
(WordPress, Drupal, etc.)

I am aware of and excited about the promise of open-source Piwik, but its
primary goal seems to emulate Google Analytics.

About 3 years ago, Performancing had a tool called Pmetrics that was awesome.
It didn't think about URL's, it thought of _content._ Then they changed the
whole thing, kept the name, but now it's a 3rd party whitebox software that is
pretty friendly (I still recommend it), but nowhere near as cool as it used to
be.

(Does anybody know what happened to that original software?)

